# Sub Contractors needed - Southeastern Michigan



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking to hire a few good sub contractors for Auburn Hills and Macomb County Michigan. Please call 248-881-8237 Serious Contractors only.


----------



## Hdsnowpusher (Oct 20, 2013)

What kind of work do you have ?


----------



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

We have a Shopping Center and a large parking lot both are located in Auburn Hills, the large parking lot you would be working with are trucks and wheel loaders.


----------



## mlcolston (Jan 14, 2014)

Plow Solutions;1881251 said:


> Looking to hire a few good sub contractors for Auburn Hills and Macomb County Michigan. Please call 248-881-8237 Serious Contractors only.


I'm interested. I have a 2012 GMC 2500 HD with a 7.5' western MVP plus with wings. Ibcarry mybown liability and workers comp. Available 24 hrs a day. Willing to install whatever de-icing system you use as well. Call or text at 810434327 .


----------



## Plow Solutions (Oct 2, 2012)

Send me your number, your phone number is not complete, Thanks


----------



## mlcolston (Jan 14, 2014)

plow solutions;1897698 said:


> send me your number, your phone number is not complete, thanks


8104343270


----------

